

Show HN: Fun new web game/app for mixologists - ecaroth

I submitted this a few days ago, but it was a terrible time of day and recieved 0 feedback... sorry for the repost, but I'm really hoping for some input!<p>To teach myself Python and GAE, I recently made a new web game/app to help people learn how to bartend. I'm pretty happy with the results, and it was tons of fun to make. I currently can't make any changes to the app, as it is an entry in Mozilla's GameOn 2010 challenge (gaming.mozillalabs.com).<p>Any and all comments and suggestions would be appreciated though! www.drunkenweb.com
======
retroafroman
I clicked it yesterday, then gave up before even completing the first round
because I don't know anything about mixed drinks. This time I stuck it through
a whole round, guessing blindly most of the time.

It's kind of a long game to just take a stab at. A practice round where you
could get immediate feedback after just one patron would be nice in my
opinion. That way I could see how I was being scored, instead of waiting until
the end.

~~~
ecaroth
That's a good idea.... Do you think having just a 1 or 2 patron round with
some kind of 'tour' aspect (like walk-through help bubbles or something of the
sort) would make it easier?

Also, do you think that the user interface contributed to your leaving during
a round, or just the fact that you were heading through blindly?

Appreciate the feedback!

~~~
retroafroman
Yes, that's exactly what I mean by a practice round.

The only interface problem I had was distinguishing if I had selected a glass.
If you could make it more clear that something has been selected that would be
helpful. I didn't notice that at first and clicked it multiple times before I
looked closely enough to realize it had been selected already. I'm not
knowledgeable enough to reasonably succeed in the game, so it didn't seem that
interesting, which is why I left originally. Targeting a specific, more
interested audience would help, like maybe on a bartending forum, or bar
building community, or something? Also, with all the bartop games I've been
seeing pop up in bars and clubs, it would be a logical game to play there.

------
ecaroth
for your viewing pleasure: <http://www.drunkenweb.com>

Blog with some background and learnings from DrunkenWeb:
<http://ecaroth.posterous.com/>

